# The best wood smoker?



## cple42003

Hello everyone I have smoking food for just a few years now and want to further my skills. I have been searching for a real wood smoker, but I am having trouble determining the best one for the price. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## coacher72

I use a Yoder Wichita model Offset smoker. Very heavy gauge steel. Will last a lifetime. They are pretty pricey however.

Here is a site you can go to and look at what they have, www.atbbq.com.

The folks there are very helpful.


----------



## cple42003

Thanks for the info. I was thinking I might like the kind with racks in them. Any suggestions ?


----------



## coacher72

Yes, if you go to the site I mention previously, navigate to grills and smokers. They have a model called the Stockton vertical smoker. It looks like they have 7 racks in this model. Again they are pricey, but like I said earlier you'll never need another one.


----------



## mdboatbum

Lang. From everything I've read and seen in person, they're among the best out there. As for your statement about racks, are you referring to a vertical cabinet type?


----------



## garyt

I do love my Lang, reverse flow, no hotspots and easy to clean. you dont even know it is behind you when towing it

http://langbbqsmokers.com/index.html


----------



## va_connoisseur

First off, welcome to the Forum. Go over the the introduction section and introduce yourself.

What is your price point?

Do you want to cook for family and friends or compete or cater?

Do you want something on a trailer?

There are a few questions that need to get answered before you can get an answer. Also, the best is relative more to your skill set than the smoker. Just like a Ferrari won't make you an Indy Car champion, a $15,000 dual axle, double 500 gallon insulated reverse smoker won't make you a Grand Champion. (Although either one will make me your bestest friend. LOL)

Welcome aboard and enjoy.


----------



## choctaw

[h1]*I'm a newbie here too but not too new at smoking groceries. It all depends like said before: "what you are willing to spend and what you are gonna do with it". A clean metal bucket and a few sheets of tin will produce some fine food if you are redneck enough and aint willing to make a loan. Or, you can buy a very nice smoker at lowes, or wal mart for under a hundred bucks with some goodies to go with it. Then again you can spend more on a smoker than a greyhound motorhome. It all depends on what you wanna do with it, and be most careful, .....it is an addiction that will bankrupt ya, I am always collecting junk tanks and metal to build my next smoker. ;)*[/h1]


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Tejas2040CC ; a Klose clone with the heat retention you need and room to cook a lot :







out of Houston and has 4 racks in the Verticle and 2  in the Barrel. I love mine...

Stan      aka      oldschoolbbq

Have fun and...


----------



## alvasin

A *wood smoker* is and will forever be the best way to smoke food. There is a bit of a learning curve if you are used to using a charcoal, gas or electric smoker but the results are worth the time and effort you put into learning this fine art.


----------



## big hat smoker

I would love to throw Big hat into the mix.......


----------



## cromag

http://langbbqsmokers.com/lang36/lang36_original.html

The Lang 36 holds (4) 10 pound butts and (2) 20 pound briskets and it's almost $700 less than that Yoder Wichita model Offset smoker. My next cooker is gonna be the Lang.


----------



## icemanrrc

I love my Lang 36.


----------



## grande

I love my Lang 60 Deluxe. I was able to fir 13 8# Pork Butts on the main rack alone.


----------



## bruno994

Very comparable to Lang, Gator Pits of Texas.  Great service, great pits, I read nothing but rave reviews.

http://www.gatorpit.net


----------



## beefmeister

I too had a Klose/Tejas Clone that back in 1998 was called a "Smoke Master". Loved it.

You could wimp out like I did when my cast iron smoker rusted out.

I purchased a Smokin Tex electric smoker and I love it also. Someday I will get another offset smoker but the Smokin Tex almost makes me fell guilty, it's so easy to use. 

Notice I said "almost".


----------



## jojofarley

hi there,

i need a wood smoker for smoking salmon (primarily)

I have used a small shipmate, fishermans cast iron stove with alder wood chips for years and years, but recently lost some parts overboard.

thus am looking for any info about a good smaller smoker, that can use wood chips or wood pucks....and does not need electricity.

Thanks so much!

jo


----------



## bigwheel

Well the pro salmon smokers use an old refrigerator and a electric heating element..but since you are a non electric type guy..I would vote for a Back Woods or a Stumps. Much more rational approach than an offset creosote factory no matter which direction the flow is flowing..lol.


----------



## bigwheel

http://www.backwoods-smoker.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67&Itemid=87


----------

